# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Fear of needles?

## RobbyLynn

When I go to get blood drawn or shots or IVs, or anything of that nature really, I have terrible panic attacks and will sometimes unknowingly harm myself or the doctor. Normally they restrain me, however this does nothing to get the feelings of panic to go away. In fact, it makes me fight even worse. I always feel terribly ashamed once it is over with. It isn't a fear of doctors, nor is it a fear of needles, so I am not  really sure what specific phobia I may have. If anybody knows what I may be able to do to calm myself down or anything else that may help, please let me know as I am tired of this, and so are the people around me.

----------

